# Athersys, Inc. NASDAQ: ATHX



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

An interesting company based on the products currently under tests.
Dawson James projects $11.00 price point this year. Could be worth a bit of a flyer. 

This is a pdf download, it is safe.
https://dawsonjames.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/ATHX.DJ_.1.14.2020.1.pdf

Cheers


----------

